# se remettre de



## rightbabel

Contexto: derrota china frente a Japón.

Frase: Humilliés, les chinois *ne se remirent* jamais de cette défaite.

En el diccionario bilingüe: *remettre
*

3.(orden) restablecer.  8.(enfermo) reponer. 9.(pena, castigo) perdonar, quitar.  





¿La traducción sería "China nunca se respuso de esta derrota"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour

Si, _reponer_ está bien o _recuperarse_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muy buenas tardes de nuevo. Me pregunto como se traduciría la siguiente frase. La verdad es que no entiendo que significa en este caso “ne s’en remettent pas”:

*La joie devient un travail. Beaucoup d’adultes ne s’en remetten pas. Lire = travailler, tant et si bien qu’ils ne peuvent pas se laisser aller à cette exultations gratuite et intime de lire pour... le plaisir.*

Habla acerca de los adultos que fuerzan el hábito de la lectura en los más jóvenes. Quelque idée?
 
Merci à tous!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ne pas s'en remettre: no superarlo, no reponerse (del disgusto)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

También:
- no se recuperan (de la experiencia)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Genial, mes amis! 

¡Me moriría sin vosotros!


----------



## Enrique-Sydney

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour ! Me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar a entender esta frase ... la situacion: esta una persona al telefono con su madre, y esta le pregunta si todo esta bien, que esta preocupada... y ella responde: Il faut t'en remettre !!! 

de verdad no se como traducir esta frase....

merci beaucoup !!! 

E x


----------



## leonore

"Tienes que reponerte"!


----------



## lunaca

Hola

Comment je pourrais traduire cette expression: Mon frère a eu un accident mortel et je ne m'en remets pas. (me siento muy triste, je suis inconsolable  )
No lo supero , no consigo superar este accidente??

Gracias

Lunaca


----------



## Áristos

Hola.

El verbo "superar" es correcto en mi opinión.

Mi sugerencia:

_Mi hermano tuvo un accidente mortal y no consigo superarlo_.

Saludos


----------



## lunaca

Merci beaucoup. Je pensai qu'il y avait d'autre possibilité.

A plus

Lunaca


----------



## Tina.Irun

> lunaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merci beaucoup. Je pensai qu'il y avait d'autres possibilités.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour,
> Oui, il y en a d'autres: "no consigo recuperarme (de ello/de ese fallecimiento)", par exemple, mais "no consigo superarlo" est une très bonne traduction.
Click to expand...


----------



## lunaca

Merci Tina . ça me va aussi.

A bientôt

Lunaca


----------



## Djoumâne

Buenas tardes:

Otra opción sería "no logro reponerme (de ello)".

Un saludo,


F.J.


----------



## Azdriel

¡Hola! Por aquí vengo otra vez a haceros una consulta.

Estoy traduciendo una nota de prensa acerca de campings franceses, y me he topado con esta frase:

Si vous vous remettez doucement des fêtes de fin d'année, les vacances d'été vous semblent loin.

A continuación, recomienda que, a pesar de eso, no se pierda tiempo y se reserve ya el camping para el verano.

Yo he traducido la frase así: 

Si aún se está recuperando de las fiestas navideñas, las vacaciones de verano aún le parecerán lejanas.

Pero el control de calidad del cliente me ha dicho que revise la frase porque está incompleta. No tengo ni idea de en qué sentido está incompleta, a menos que haya interpretado mal el significado de "remettez doucement", ya que he prescindido del "doucement" porque en Español me sonaba muy tonto. ¿Podéis sugerirme una traducción más exacta de toda la frase, por favor?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"Doucement" se podría traducir en este contexto por "poco a poco" / despacio - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/doucement


----------



## Azdriel

Lo pondré así, a ver si al control de calidad le parece bien 
¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## jprr

Sí, literalmente "doucement"="despacio/despacito" pero ma parece que acá la idea es más bien sugerir que la persona no se recuperó por completo / se recuperó más o menos - que todavía le cuesta recuperarse ...y más obviamente pensar en las vacaciones del verano


> *4.* _Fam._ _(Aller) (tout) doucement._ Médiocrement, assez mal, couçi-couça. ...


 (source)


----------



## Azdriel

Bueno, si me lo vuelven a echar para atrás, probaré con esa otra opción 
¡Muchas gracias, jprr!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir.


- si (aún) se van recuperando
Solemos traducir _ir+gerundio_ por _petit à petit_ / _peu à peu_, y creo que es la idea aquí.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Azdriel

Al final me aceptaron la sugerencia de Tina Iglesias. ¡Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Azdriel said:


> Al final me aceptaron la sugerencia de Tina Iglesias. ¡Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


Creo que, para futuras consultas, sería interesante saber cómo quedo la frase definitiva.


----------



## Azdriel

Ah, sí, perdón 

Al final, la frase quedó así: "Si aún está recuperándose poco a poco de las fiestas navideñas, las vacaciones de verano aún le parecerán lejanas."


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Azdriel said:


> Si vous vous remettez doucement des fêtes
> Al final, la frase quedó así: "Si aún está recuperándose poco a poco de las fiestas navideñas, las vacaciones de verano aún le parecerán lejanas."


Bueno, aquí yo tendría que objetarle al 'control de calidad' que la frase suena profusa y como muy forzada. Me explicaré.

El hecho de usar el gerundio -_está recuperándose_- ya indica que todavía no ha terminado la recuperación. Por lo tanto, creo que, o sobra el 'aún', o sobra el 'poco a poco'.

Por lo tanto (solo para dejar constancia en el diccionario WR) yo hubiese utilizado una de las siguientes opciones:

- *Si aún se está recuperando de las fiestas...
- Si está recuperándose poco a poco de las fiestas...
*
En mi opinión, el contenido de 'doucement' ya va implícito en los dos casos.


----------



## Azdriel

Yo también lo creo, pero ellos mandan (y pagan ). En mi primera opción, como puedes ver arriba, puse "si aún se está recuperando...", pero me dijeron que estaba incompleta, así que añadí el "poco a poco" y me la aceptaron. Allá ellos, yo soy una mandada 

Pero sí, la opción ideal por estilo sería cualquiera de las dos que sugieres.


----------

